# هل حقا مات يسوع



## moheb allah (3 يناير 2010)

هل حقا مات يسوع وكم يوما مات؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

تجد الاجابة على سؤالك هنا :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25499


----------



## moheb allah (3 يناير 2010)

فمن كان يدبر الكون ولأرزاق وووووووووووووووووووو
خلال فترة موت الناسوت
أرجوا التوضيح


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 يناير 2010)

الذى مات .. هو الجسد الذى اتخذه الله .. لكى ما يتفاعل معنا ويتمم الفداء 
خدت بالك ..؟؟

الجسد الذى اتخذه فقط هو اللى مات .. وهذا كان ضرورى تتحقق فيه النبوات
اى ان الوسيلة التى اخذها الله للمهمة ( الفداء ) فقط هى التى تأثرت بالصلب


----------



## moheb allah (3 يناير 2010)

اذن هل أفترق الناسوت عن اللاهوت فى هذه الفتره؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 يناير 2010)

لا لم يفترق .. 
ولكن الاجابة عن سؤالك القادم .. ستكون
الله عندما كلم موسى فى العليقة .. على هيئة نار ( وليس انسان )
من الذى كان يدير امور الكون ؟؟؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 يناير 2010)

هل وصلت الاجابة ؟؟


----------



## moheb allah (3 يناير 2010)

> لا لم يفترق ..
> ولكن الاجابة عن سؤالك القادم .. ستكون
> الله عندما كلم موسى فى العليقة .. على هيئة نار ( وليس انسان )
> من الذى كان يدير امور الكون ؟؟؟؟


ما علاقة هذا بسؤالى
أنتم تقولون أن الله تجسد وأن اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت أبدا 
أبسط السؤال بطريقة أخرى
هل يستطيع اللاهوت أن يدبر الكون من دون الناسوت؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 يناير 2010)

> هل يستطيع اللاهوت أن يدبر الكون من دون الناسوت؟


هذا السؤال عجيب .. يدل على ان حضرتك لا تريد ان تفهم وتغلق عقلك تماما

الله خلق الكون فى البداية واستمرت الحياة .. وعندما جاء الوقت المناسب للفداء وتحقيق النبوات 
اخذ الله جسد انسان .. لكى يموت هذا الجسد ثم يقوم .. وبهذا تكون المصالحة تمت..

اى ان الجسد هو وسيلة للفداء .. فالله قد خلق الكون وخلق الانسان والحيوانات و ... من قبل ان يوجد الجسد الذى اتخذه ( فى ملء الزمن )

ارتقى قليلا باسئلتك .. ؟؟ولا تسأل فيما تعرف اجابته .؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 يناير 2010)

اريد ان اوضح شئ عزيزى ..
لم يميت الله الجسد وانما سمح بموته .. ولكنك لم تفهم السبب والحكمة لانك لم تتطلع على الكتاب المقدس من اول اية .. وانما فقط نقلت ما يقول الاخرين .. دون دراسة
المهم ..
انا مستعد افهمك واحدة واحدة عن لماذا الله قد اتخذ جسدا فانيا .. 

هل انت على استعداد ان تفهم وتضع محاولة ايجاد اخطاء جانبا؟؟؟؟


----------



## moheb allah (3 يناير 2010)

> لم يميت الله الجسد وانما سمح بموته .. ولكنك لم تفهم السبب والحكمة لانك لم تتطلع على الكتاب المقدس من اول اية .. وانما فقط نقلت ما يقول الاخرين .. دون دراسة


على فكرة 
أولا: أنا لم أنقل أى كلام أنما هو شغلت مخى وفتحت عقلى لأضع هذه الأسئله
ثانيا: ليس المهم أن يميت الله الجسد أو يسمح بموتة ولكن الحقيقه أنه مات (كما تعتقدون)
لذلك أرجوا منك كباحث عن الحق بغية إتباعة أن تساعدنى للوصول الى الحق أن تساعدنى فى وضع اجابة منطقية لهذا السؤال (هل يستطيع اللاهوت أن يدبر الكون من دون الناسوت؟ )


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 يناير 2010)

هل لم ترى ردى السابق .. ام تجاهلته ؟؟؟

الاجابة المنطقية .. بالطبع الله هو القدير القادر على كل شئ .. فهو خلق الانسان منذ البدء و خلق كل شئ .....قبل ان يوجد الجسد الذى اتخذه الله ( جسد المسيح ) ... اقرأ اول اصحاحان فى سفر التكوين ..


----------



## Kiril (3 يناير 2010)

> هل يستطيع اللاهوت أن يدبر الكون من دون الناسوت؟


نعم يا عزيزي فاللاهوت موجود قبل ان يوجد الناسوت


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 يناير 2010)

> ليس المهم أن يميت الله الجسد أو يسمح بموتة ولكن الحقيقه أنه مات (كما تعتقدون)


توضيح بسيط: كان هدف المسيح اصلا هو ان يجئ الى العالم ليصلب .. بل جاء لكى يموت الجسد .. وبهذا يتحقق عدل الله .. توجد نبوات فى العهد القديم كله توضح مجئ المسيح .. وتوضح كيفية موته بالتفاصيل


----------



## geegoo (3 يناير 2010)

*الأخ السائل ..
سلام و نعمة ..
اللاهوت غير محدود لا بزمان و لا بمكان ...
حاول أن تستوعب الغير محدود الازلي الابدي ... لن تقدر و لا يقدر أحد ... لأنه فوق حدود البشر ...
لذا عندما يريد هذا الغير محدود أن يظهر للبشر ... يجب أن يكون في كيان محدود .... 
هذا الكيان نستطيع نحن استيعابه و لكنه بالطبع لن يحد الله غير المحدود ...
المثال الذي ذكره الاخوة هو شجرة العليقة التي رأها موسي النبي مشتعلة بالنيران دون أن تحترق ...
هي نبوة عن أن لاهوت الله يمكن أن يظهر في كيان محدود يمكن للبشر استيعابه ...
و المهم أن هذا الظهور لا يغير في صفات الله و لا يغير في صفات الكيان ..
لذلك لم تحترق الشجرة ..
لذلك عندما يظهر الله في جسد ربنا  يسوع المسيح له المجد هو ظهور للاهوت في صورة محدودة دون أن تتغير صفات الله أو تتغير صفات الجسد الذي أخذه من كلية الطهر مريم العذراء ..*


----------



## geegoo (3 يناير 2010)

*اتباعا لنظام المنتدي يجب عليك فتح موضوع جديد لسؤالك الجديد ...
وضح فيم من أين فهمت النتيجة التي وصلت اليها ...
و قبل الموضوع الجديد وضح هنا اذا كنت فهمت كيف يموت الناسوت و يبقي الله هو الله المدبر للكون ...
و الا فلن نلتفت لأسئلتك لأنك لا تسأل لتفهم بل لتسأل ...
سلام و نعمة ...*


----------



## geegoo (3 يناير 2010)

moheb allah قال:


> معنى هذا أن يسوع المحدود جسدا يحمل روحا وعقلا غير محدود ................تمام كدا ؟


*يسوع المسيح انسان كامل له روح و عقل و جسد بشريين ...
و هو متحد باللاهوت بغير افتراق و لا امتزاج و لا تغيير في أي منهما .....*


----------



## geegoo (3 يناير 2010)

moheb allah قال:


> تمام هذا ما فهمتة أرجوا أيضا أن تكونوا أنتم أيضا والقراء يكونوا فهموا ما فهمت


*أرجو من حضرتك توضيح ما فهمته  أنت  بكلماتك  أنت ...*
*سلام و نعمة .....
*


----------



## moheb allah (3 يناير 2010)

> *أرجو من حضرتك توضيح ما فهمته أنت بكلماتك أنت ...*


ما فهمته أن
 1.يسوع بشر كامل البشرية ولد ولاده مختلفة عن البشر (ليست أكثرهم إعجازا)
2.دخل الدنيا عن طريق رحم أمه مريم وعاش مراحل الطفولة كاملة (بال وتغوط كأى طفل) (لاحظ أن أدم دخل الدنيا رجل وحواء أمرأة كبيرة)
3.اللا محدود حكمتة البشرية المحدودة حتى أصبح لا يعرف متى يثمر التين وأن يتمكن منة البشر ليقتلوة (وإن كان بإرادتة فذلك أيضا عجز ' كان من الممكن أن يمنح الخلاص ببشر ليس من نسل أدم  فأمه من نسل أدم أليس كذلك ؟؟؟)


----------



## انت الفادي (3 يناير 2010)

moheb allah قال:


> ما فهمته أن
> 1.يسوع بشر كامل البشرية ولد ولاده مختلفة عن البشر (ليست أكثرهم إعجازا)
> 2.دخل الدنيا عن طريق رحم أمه مريم وعاش مراحل الطفولة كاملة (بال وتغوط كأى طفل) (لاحظ أن أدم دخل الدنيا رجل وحواء أمرأة كبيرة)
> 3.اللا محدود حكمتة البشرية المحدودة حتى أصبح لا يعرف متى يثمر التين وأن يتمكن منة البشر ليقتلوة (وإن كان بإرادتة فذلك أيضا عجز ' كان من الممكن أن يمنح الخلاص ببشر ليس من نسل أدم  فأمه من نسل أدم أليس كذلك ؟؟؟)


*اذن فأنت لم تفهم شئ..
اين كل ما كتبته انت في مشاركاتنا؟؟
الغريب.. نحن نشرح لك شئ و لكنك تفهم شئ اخر لم نشرحه..
ما علينا..
1. السيد المسيح انسان كامل و اله كامل.. ( لا يوجد بشري واحد مستحق ان يسمي انسان كامل) 
2. لا يوجد وجه شبه بين ادم و السيد المسيح.. فبقليل من التفكير ستجد ان ادم غير مولود اي لم يخرج من رحم امرأة بل هو مخلوق كليا كما هو من الله.. فكيف تريد ان تشبه المخلوق بالمولود؟؟؟ السيد المسيح مولود غير مخلوق. 
3. حكمة و معرفة الله اتحدت مع الناسوت اي ما يعرفه اللاهوت يعرفه الناسوت ايضا.. بل و ما يعمله اللاهوت يعمله الناسوت ايضا فرجاء قراأة الكتاب المقدس جيدا.

فأسمح لي ان اقدم لك سؤال:
لماذا عندما تفكر في الله او السيد المسيح تتناسي احد الثلاث صفات ؟؟ صفة العدل المطلق و صفة الرحمة المطلقة و صفة المحبة المطلقة؟؟
فعدل الله مطلق و لا يقبل الخطية ولا يقبل مغفرة بدون عقاب..
و رحمته المطلقة لا تسمح بأن يقع العقاب علي البشر.. و محبته المطلقة قادة الي تنفيذ عمل الخلاص هذا حتي تتم عملية الخلاص دون ان تؤثر احد الصفات علي الاخري...
فبعملية الفداء تحققت صفاته المطلقة كلها..
العدل المطلق حيث وقعت العقوبة بالصلب .. الرحمة بذلك رحم الله البشر من العقوبة واخيرا محبته المطلقة بفدائه لنا بنفسه..

(و اخيرا قاعدة يجب ان تضعها نصاب عينك في الحوار مع المسيحيين.. الله يؤثر في الاشياء و لا يتأثر هو)
اذا فهمت و حفظت هذه القاعدة .. فلن يصعب عليك فهم المسيحية ابدا.

في المرة القادمة حاول ان تفهم مشاركاتنا كما هي بدون اضافات او تحوير. 
*


----------



## عادل نسيم (3 يناير 2010)

*الي محب / *
*أحب أقولك حاجة ... الجسد الذى أكتسبه يسوع له المجد من مريم العذراء هو الذى مات فقط وفي نفس اللحظة نزل المسيح الي الهاوية ليحرر الرسل والقديسين ويصعد بهم الي الفردوس كما وعد اللص التائب أن يكون اليوم معه في الفردوس ... وعندما ذهبت المريمات الي القبر لتقديم الحنوط لم يجدوا الجسد لأنه قد قام بجسده الممجد والذى صعد به الي السماء آمين*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يناير 2010)

> هل حقا مات يسوع وكم يوما مات؟


*
مات الرب يسوع المسيح بالجسد المتحدت باللاهوت 3 ايام يهوووودية وليست كالآن اى ليست 24 ساعة !*



> فمن كان يدبر الكون ولأرزاق وووووووووووووووووووو
> خلال فترة موت الناسوت
> أرجوا التوضيح


*اللاهوت*



> اذن هل أفترق الناسوت عن اللاهوت فى هذه الفتره؟


*اللاهوت لم يفترق عن الناسوت ولا لحظة واحدة لأن اللاهوت متحد بالناسوت وايضا متحد بالروح الإنسانية !*

* لذلك عندما قام المسيح قام بالإثنين !*



> هل يستطيع اللاهوت أن يدبر الكون من دون الناسوت؟


*
بالتأكيد !*

> أستطيع الأن أن أقول ان *يسوع المتمثل فى الناسوت* مخلوق وليس خالق


*هذة العبارة بها أخطاء لاهوتية لا اعرف كيف جمعتها فى جملة واحدة

اولا : " يسوع " هو اسم المسيح البشرى فلا يصح ام يكون يسوع هو الذى تجسد لأن "يسوع" نفسه هو الله المتجسد انما يصح ان نقول ان الله تجسد وليس يسوع

ثانيا : يسوع ليس مخلوق لأنه لم يولد ولادة المخلوقين ( الولادة الطبيعية ) بل اتى من الآب ومن الروح القدس ( اللاهوت ) ومن مريم العذراء ( الناسوت )
*​



> لماذا اذن تصفوة بأنة الإبن فى الثالوث؟


*
لإنه فعلا الإبن !*



> لماذا لا تعبدوا الأب وحده دون هذا التوصيف بالآب والإبن والروح القدس المبنى على الظن وليس اليقين؟؟؟؟


*
ظن ! ؟؟؟
ظن مين ؟؟؟
انت بتعلمنا دينا ولا اية ؟؟
نرد

لا نعبد الآب وحده لأن الآب لاينفصل عن الإبن ولا الروح القدس فبالتالى لا يجوز فصلهم !

اما عن الكلمة الغريبة " الظن " 
تعالى قل لى فين الظن اللى هنا

فاذهبوا و تلمذوا جميع الامم و عمدوهم باسم 
الاب و الابن و الروح القدس 
(مت  28 :  19)*

*دى فيها ظن ؟؟*



> يا عزيزى كل ما نتناقش فيه هو من مقتضى سؤالى الرئيسى وهو ( هل حقا مات المسيح)
> فالموت صفه البشر وليس الأله أرجوا أن أكون وضحت لحضرتك الصورة فكل سؤال يوضح جانب من صفات يسوع


*
طيب ارد انا على السؤال دة عشان عدم التطويل

اعطيك مثال للتقريب وليس للوصف

لديك قطعة حديد وقمت بوضعها فى النار لمدة 3 ساعات حتى احمرّت واصبحت متوهجة لأن النار قد مَسَكت بها وقمت بالطرق عليها بمطرقة

فهل انت هنا تطرق على النار فقط ام على الحديدة فقط ام على الحديدة المتحدة بالنار ؟؟

اعتقد المثال واضح !

*


> ماالدليل على هذا الوصف


*عشرات الادلة
ولكن يبدو انك فات عليك الكثير لأنك سألت هذا السؤال

بغير امتزاج : هو نفس سؤالك الذى تسأل انت فيه وهو ان عندما مات المسيح مات بالجسد المتحد باللاهوت باللاهوت لا يموت 

بغير اختلاط : اى ان الصفات البشضرية للمسيح ظلت موجودة وظل المسيح انسان كامل وان الصفات الإلهية للمسيح ظلت كما هى وظل المسيح إله كامل !

بغير تغيير : اى ان الإله لم يصبح انسانا ولا الإنسان اصبح إلاها !
*


> ليست أكثرهم إعجازا


*
لا اتحدى بل واتحدى حتى ان تجد انسان قاربه فى هذة النقطة بالذات 
ولادة بدون طريقة طبيعية !

*


> لاحظ أن أدم دخل الدنيا رجل وحواء أمرأة كبيرة


*
ماذا يفيدنا فى هذا الكلام ؟؟؟
دليلك ؟؟

*


> 3.اللا محدود حكمتة البشرية المحدودة حتى أصبح لا يعرف متى يثمر التين وأن يتمكن منة البشر ليقتلوة (وإن كان بإرادتة فذلك أيضا عجز ' كان من الممكن أن يمنح الخلاص ببشر ليس من نسل أدم فأمه من نسل أدم أليس كذلك ؟؟؟)


*
ما هذا التخريف ؟؟؟

ارجو ان لا تقل كلاما مثل هذا مرة أخرى !*








> أسف لبطء فهمى كيف يكون *مولود وغير مخلوق*


*لأن المخلوق + مولود = انسان مولود بالطريقة الطبيعية
مولود = انسان غير مولود بالطريقة الطبيعية*



> يا أخى لماذا وٌلد من بشر يحمل خطيئة أبية؟؟
> أرجوا التوضيح


*من قالان العذراء كانت تحمل الخطية اساسا ؟؟؟

ألا تعرف ان الروح القدس قد طهر مستودعها لتلد ابنا قدوس !!!*

​

> بماأنة لا يصلح أن يفدى انسان من البشر لانه مخطأ
> إذن كان لابد للفادى أن يكون من غير نسل البشر
> أليس كذلك
> ولكن مريم من البشر المخطأ لذا وجب أن يكون من باب أولى من غير أب أو أم كأدم؟؟؟


*بما انك لم تفهم اى كلمة نعيد الشرح من تانى

السيدة العذراء تحمل الطبيعة الفاسدة التى ورثتها كل البشرية نتيجة الخطية الأولى وليس الخطية نفسها !
عندما جاءها الملاك ليبشرها بالحبل المقدس قال لها ان الروح القدس سوف يطهر مستودعها " رحمها " وبذلك يكون المولود قدوس بلا خطية ولا فساد طبيعة بشرية 
*​* 
*​​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

اصلا المسلمين فاكرين انه التجسد معناه انه الاله ساب السما و اخد جسم و نزل و هما مش فاهمين انه بمجرد ما ربنا ما بيتيخل اصلا(كلمه يتخيل للشرح فقط) بمجرد ما يتخيل انه بقي في مكان بيبقي فيه و هوا لسه في السما

اتحاد الاهوت و الناسوت مش معاناها الاهوت دخل جوا الناسوت و اتحشر جواه

دا معناه ان الناسوت دا بقي ممتلئ و مشع بالقوه الالهيه التي لله فقط

زي سلك الكهربا هل الكهربا دخلت فيه اصلا

دي يا دوب ماشيه فيه و السلك ما ساحش برضه

دا اتحااااااااااااااااد للاهوت و الناسوت مش امتزاج

يعني القوه الالهيه الامحدوده اتحدت بالجسد دا عشان تكون اعلان للقوه الالهيه و كل دا تم و ربنا في محضر ملكوته

يعني ما نزلش منه لان الله قوه و روح قادره عالتواجد في كل حته في نفس الوقت و هوا في محضره العلي برضه

فلما اتحد الاهوت بالناسوت دا معناه انه الجسد دا ممتلئ بالقوه الالهيه المتجليه منه

مش بيقول بولس الرسول في رسالته *لأَنَّهُ فِيهِ سُرَّ أَنْ يَحِلَّ كُلُّ الْمِلْءِ،*

يعني القوه الالهيه ماليه الجسم دا عالاخر لاخر قطره بس من غير امتزاج و لااختلاط لان ربنا يؤثر ولا يتأثر

و بيملي المكان و مش بيفضي منه المكان

فيعني ايه ربنا نزل و اتحشر في جسم انسان

دا خيال وثني ضعيف جدا قياسا بقوه الله

و شكرا


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

الساحلي قال:


> [/size]
> هل يوجد وجه مقارنه انا طلبت منكم نص من الكتاب المقدس يعني ابحث من اول صفحه الي الاخر
> ولم اطلب منك نص من لوقا فقط او مرقس فقط
> انا قلت من الكتاب المقدس
> ...


 

اتفضل :

قال يسوع المسيح :

(14 وكما رفع موسى الحية في البرية هكذا ينبغي ان يرفع ابن الانسان
15 لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية.
16 لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية.
17 لانه لم يرسل الله ابنه الى العالم ليدين العالم بل ليخلّص به العالم.
18 الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد.)
(يوحنا 3: 14 - 18)

اذا فالتقرير هنا ، ان كل من يؤمن بموت المسيح على الصليب ( مثل رفع موسى للحية في البرية ) سينال الحياة ومن لا يؤمن به وينظر اليه علي الصليب سيموت ويهلك ، وليس له حياة .

ستسألني ، ما علاقة هذا بخطية آدم ، اقول ان الناس من بعد آدم اصبحوا مثل الناس في البرية مع موسى ، لدغتهم الحية المميتة وينتظروا الفادي لينظروا اليه بالايمان ويحيوا .

وهذا هو اجابة السؤال من الكتاب المقدس .


 

(12 من اجل ذلك كأنما بانسان واحد دخلت الخطية الى العالم وبالخطية الموت وهكذا اجتاز الموت الى جميع الناس اذ اخطأ الجميع. 
13 فانه حتى الناموس كانت الخطية في العالم.على ان الخطية لا تحسب ان لم يكن ناموس.
14 لكن قد ملك الموت من آدم الى موسى وذلك على الذين لم يخطئوا على شبه تعدي آدم الذي هو مثال الآتي.
15 ولكن ليس كالخطية هكذا ايضا الهبة.لانه ان كان بخطية واحد مات الكثيرون فبالأولى كثيرا نعمة الله والعطية بالنعمة التي بالانسان الواحد يسوع المسيح قد ازدادت للكثيرين.
16 وليس كما بواحد قد اخطأ هكذا العطية.لان الحكم من واحد للدينونة.واما الهبة فمن جرى خطايا كثيرة للتبرير.
17 لانه ان كان بخطية الواحد قد ملك الموت بالواحد فبالأولى كثيرا الذين ينالون فيض النعمة وعطية البر سيملكون في الحياة بالواحد يسوع المسيح.
18 فاذا كما بخطية واحدة صار الحكم الى جميع الناس للدينونة هكذا ببر واحد صارت الهبة الى جميع الناس لتبرير الحياة.
19 لانه كما بمعصية الانسان الواحد جعل الكثيرون خطاة هكذا ايضا باطاعة الواحد سيجعل الكثيرون ابرارا.
20 واما الناموس فدخل لكي تكثر الخطية.ولكن حيث كثرت الخطية ازدادت النعمة جدا
21 حتى كما ملكت الخطية في الموت هكذا تملك النعمة بالبر للحياة الابدية بيسوع المسيح ربنا)
(روميه 5: 12 - 21)

اما اذا لم تقبل الكتاب بايماننا وتشترط علينا الاجابة بشروطك الخاصة مرة اخرى ، فسيكون لنا تصرف آخر .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

سؤال بيطرح نفسه بقي ازي الواحد عايز يسئل عن دين و يبحث في دين دون نصوصه

دا منطق خاطئ جدا في دراسه علم الاديان انك تقول عايز افهم الدين بس بدون نصوصه

لو جيت تدرس في اي جامعه هيقولوا لك هتدرس نص كتاب الدين دا لانه حجته

يعني ايه يعني تدرس البوذيه دون اقوال بوذا او تدرس البهائيه حتي دون كتبها

الكتب هيا المصدر الاساسي لدراسه اي دين و مصدر احتجاج اتباع اي دين لدينهم

يعني ايه يعني تيجي لواحد يهودي تقوله مش عايز نص من التوراه 

و دراسه تاريخ اليهود كله متوقف عليها

او تقوله لا تدافع من توراتك

امر عجيب اوي يعني و اسلوب غير علمي

و شكرا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

45( فَكَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ جَاءُوا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَنَظَرُوا مَا فَعَلَ يَسُوعُ آمَنُوا بِهِ. 
46 وَأَمَّا قَوْمٌ مِنْهُمْ فَمَضَوْا إِلَى الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَقَالُوا لَهُمْ عَمَّا فَعَلَ يَسُوعُ. 
47 فَجَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مَجْمَعاً وَقَالُوا: «مَاذَا نَصْنَعُ؟ فَإِنَّ هَذَا الإِنْسَانَ يَعْمَلُ آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً. 
48 إِنْ تَرَكْنَاهُ هَكَذَا يُؤْمِنُ الْجَمِيعُ بِهِ فَيَأْتِي الرُّومَانِيُّونَ وَيَأْخُذُونَ مَوْضِعَنَا وَأُمَّتَنَا». 
49 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ وَهُوَ قَيَافَا كَانَ رَئِيساً لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ: «أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ شَيْئاً 
*50 ولاَ تُفَكِّرُونَ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَنَا أَنْ يَمُوتَ إِنْسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الشَّعْبِ وَلاَ تَهْلِكَ الأُمَّةُ كُلُّهَا». 
51 وَلَمْ يَقُلْ هَذَا مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ إِذْ كَانَ رَئِيساً لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ تَنَبَّأَ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَمُوتَ عَنِ الأُمَّةِ 
52 وَلَيْسَ عَنِ الأُمَّةِ فَقَطْ بَلْ لِيَجْمَعَ أَبْنَاءَ اللَّهِ الْمُتَفَرِّقِينَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ. 
*53 فَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَشَاوَرُوا لِيَقْتُلُوهُ. 
54 فَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً يَمْشِي بَيْنَ الْيَهُودِ علاَنِيَةً بَلْ مَضَى مِنْ هُنَاكَ إِلَى الْكُورَةِ الْقَرِيبَةِ مِنَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ يُقَالُ لَهَا أَفْرَايِمُ وَمَكَثَ هُنَاكَ مَعَ تلاَمِيذِهِ. )


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

البحث له اصوووووووووووووول

دول داخلين اهلي و زمالك و غالب و مغلوب و ربنا معندوش اهلي و زمالك و غالب و مغلوب

عنده الحق حق

ربنا يهديهم


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2010)

نعم المسيح صُلب و قام في اليوم الثالث
الكتاب المقدس و حقائق التاريخ تؤكد لنا هذا 
تمت الإجابة على السؤال، فالرجاء عدم تشتيت الموضوع اكثر من هذا
ملاحظة: تم حذف كل المشاركات الخارجة


----------



## fredyyy (6 يناير 2010)

a.allah قال:


> أحنا لسنا فى الكنيسة حتى تهدنى بسحب صك الغفران ان ماهذا منتدى للبحث العلمى للوصول للهداية


 


*ممنوع الخروج عن الموضوع *



a.allah قال:


> فهذا ليس دليل على الإتحاد بل العكس أى أنه يأمرهم أن يبلغوهم أن يؤمنوا
> بالله(الآب) والرسول(الأبن) والملائكة(الروح القدس)


 


*ليس الثالوث هكذا ... رجاء عدم خلط الأمور*

*الأقانيم الثلاث - الله الآب ... الله الابن ... الله الروح القدس *

*وليس هناك ملائكة في هذا الموضوع *

*الملائكة أرواح خادمة للعتيدين أن يرثوا الخلاص*
عبرانيين 1 : 13 ، 14 
ثُمَّ لِمَنْ مِنَ *الْمَلاَئِكَةِ* قَالَ .................
أَلَيْسَ *جَمِيعُهُمْ أَرْوَاحاً خَادِمَةً* مُرْسَلَةً لِلْخِدْمَةِ لأَجْلِ الْعَتِيدِينَ أَنْ يَرِثُوا الْخَلاَصَ


​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يناير 2010)

هو انت مين علشان تفرض ارائك على الكتاب المقدس؟
وكيف تكون ان كيان تحمل روحا والملائكة ارواح والشياطين ارواح ولا يوجد الروح الاعظم فى هذا الوجود مصدر كل الارواح
انه الروح القدوس الروح الازلى روح الله منه خرجت كل الارواح
اراك تحاول جاهدا فاشلا ان تجد مايؤيد ايمانك من المسيحية وان دل فيدل على اننا نحن المسلمين قد فشلنا فى اثبات اى شئ من داخل فكرنا مستقلا


----------



## Kiril (6 يناير 2010)

> أى من الممكن ان يكون الروح القدس هو أقدس الملآئكة وهو جبريل أليس كذلك ..............


من اقدس من الملائكة
اليس هو الرب الاله؟
يا عمي ادرس الاول و بعدين ناقش
و لو مش عارف اسأل و نقولك
لكن لا تفترض و تجبر تفسيرك علي عقيدتنا


----------



## fredyyy (6 يناير 2010)

*أنظر الى هذه الآيات *


لوقا 3 : 16 
قَالَ يُوحَنَّا لِلْجَمِيعِ: «أَنَا أُعَمِّدُكُمْ بِمَاءٍ وَلَكِنْ يَأْتِي مَنْ هُوَ أَقْوَى مِنِّي الَّذِي لَسْتُ أَهْلاً أَنْ أَحُلَّ سُيُورَ حِذَائِهِ. هُوَ *سَيُعَمِّدُكُمْ* *بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ* وَنَارٍ. ​ ** *هل سيعمِد المسيح المؤمنين بملاك ... :smiles-11:*

***********************************
لوقا 4 : 1 
أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَرَجَعَ مِنَ الأُرْدُنِّ *مُمْتَلِئاً* مِنَ *الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ* وَكَانَ يُقْتَادُ بِالرُّوحِ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ ​** *وهل سيمتلأ المسيح بملاك ... :smiles-11:*



***********************************
اعمال الرسل 5 : 32 
وَنَحْنُ شُهُودٌ لَهُ بِهَذِهِ الْأُمُورِ و*الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ*  أَيْضاً الَّذِي *أَعْطَاهُ* اللهُ لِلَّذِينَ يُطِيعُونَهُ». 

لوقا 11 : 13 
فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ أَشْرَارٌ تَعْرِفُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُوا أَوْلاَدَكُمْ عَطَايَا جَيِّدَةً فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ الآبُ الَّذِي مِنَ السَّمَاءِ *يُعْطِي* *الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ* لِلَّذِينَ يَسْأَلُونَهُ». ​** *وهل الملاك عطية من الله للمؤمنين ... :smiles-11:*
 
***********************************
يوحنا 14 : 26 
وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي *الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ* الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ *يُعَلِّمُكُمْ* كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. ​** *وهل الملاك ُيعلم ... :smiles-11:*
*الملاك خادم وليست له مكانة المُعلِم *
 

***********************************
اعمال الرسل 2 : 33 
وَإِذِ ارْتَفَعَ بِيَمِينِ اللهِ وَأَخَذَ *مَوْعِدَ* *الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ* مِنَ الآبِ سَكَبَ هَذَا الَّذِي أَنْتُمُ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَهُ وَتَسْمَعُونَهُ. ​** *وهل الملاك موعِد من الله لنا ... :smiles-11:*
********************************************************************


*بكده لا تستقيم فرضيتك بأن الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ* *ملاك*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 يناير 2010)

sweetylolo قال:


> *سؤال مطروح يحتاج إجابه واضحه , لأن ما تم كتابته أعلاه يتعارض وصلب المسيح .*​


 
وفيه احتمال ثالث ، اسمه معجزة ، هل سمعت عن المعجزات ؟؟

السؤال لماذا اكل المسيح بعد القيامة ؟؟ وليس كيف !!

فهل تعرف اجابة لماذا ام تريد ان تعرفها ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (6 يناير 2010)

قدمنا الإجابة الوافية و لم نجد سوى الهروب لمواضيع آخرى
أغلق الموضوع هذا و نترك الفرصة الكاملة لفتح اي موضوع جديد يطرح اي سؤال في العقيدة المسيحية


----------

